# دورة أوتوكاد



## BASRAH ENGINEER (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء
ارغب في تقديم خدمتي باعطاء دورة اوتوكاد ثنائي وثلاثي الابعاد
علما انها ستبدأ انشاء الله يوم 15/7 (حتى انهاء الامتحانات في جامعة البصرة)

فعلى الاخوة الراغبين بالمشاركة مراعاة ما يلي:
1. ادراج مداخلة يبين فيها الاشتراك (حتى يتسنى لي معرفة العدد)
2. الالتزام الكامل بتطبيق التمرين المعطى في نهاية كل فصل
3. الدعاء للعراق والعراقيين بالاستقرار ووقف حمام الدماء القائم بين الاخوة 
4. الاصدار 2002-2006

علماً إن الكورس يعطى لطلبة المرحلة الرابعة في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية في كلية الهندسة - جامعة البصرة.


----------



## bito (21 يونيو 2006)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل bito


----------



## الصميدعي (22 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي انا اول المشاركين ان شاء الله طالب كليه هندسة ميكانيكية مرحلة رابعة والله الموفق


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (24 يونيو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الصميدعي
طالب في اي جامعة؟


----------



## المهندس2929 (24 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرجيم 
بارك الله بك وعتبرني من المشاركين في هذه الدوره اللهم فرج عن العراق والعراقيين


----------



## elreedy (24 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله لك ياخى واتمنى التوفيق لك يالنجاح


----------



## elreedy (24 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله لك ياخى واتمنى التوفيق لك يالنجاح


----------



## اسامة الراشدي (24 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العراقي وادعو من الله ان يوفق شعبنا لتجاوز محنته ويصحو من الانجرار وراء اعدائه .


----------



## محمد الجادري (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم المهندس محمد الجادري احد خريجي جامعة البصرة , الف شكر يا اخي العزيز على هذه المبادرة و نرجو من جميع الاخوة و الاخوات الاعلان عن هذه المبادرة لانه و حسب خبرتنا في الدراسة فانه كثرة الاعضاء تعني كثرة الاسئلة و بالتالي كثرة المعلومات المتبادلة , بالاضافة نرجو من الاخوة و الاخوات ان يتابعوا الدورة بشكل سريع لكي لا يضيع الوقت .
--- اريد ان اطلب ان تكون هذه الدورة تبدي من (الصفر) ---
جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين , اللهم احفظ العراق و العراقيين , اللهم احفظ بصرتنا الحبيبة .


----------



## Mmervat (24 يونيو 2006)

اخى الفااضل نحن ندعو للعراق واهله والى جميع امتنا الاسلاميه من غير دوره ولا حاجه اللهم فرج كربنا جميعا ان شاء الله عن قريب
ولكن اخى كيف يكون المشاركه لهذه الدورة اعنى هل هى هنا فى هذا الملتقى ام ماذا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## من اين الطريق (24 يونيو 2006)

[frame="10 70"] 
جزاك الله خيراً
اللهم انصر المسلمين 
اللهم اعزنا و انصرنا
اللهم اهلك الكفره و المشركين
[/frame]


----------



## هندسة انتاج (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا وانا ان شاء الله من المشتركين فى هذه الدورة والى الامام دائما 
اللهم اذل الشرك والمشركين يا ارحم الرحمين وارنا فيهم يوما اسودا كيوم عاد وثمود


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (25 يونيو 2006)

هذه أول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى وأتمنى أن يساعدنى المنتدى فى التعمق أكثر فى الهندسه وخصوصا كل ما يتعلق بالهندسه المعماريه وبداية أنا سعيده بوجود دورة تعلم الأتوكاد وسوف أتابعها ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (25 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك واعتبرني من المشتركيين


----------



## motaz_95 (26 يونيو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]مهندس البصرة [/grade]
موضوعك الى التثبيت 
نريد الهمة​


----------



## القبطان (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله بك وكلنا متحمسين لهذا الموضوع المهم لك مهندس وانشاء الله سنستفيد جميعا ووفقك الله ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## gannatain (26 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى وبارك الله فيك....ننتظــــــــــــــرك بفــــــــــــــــــــــــارغ الصبر


----------



## ahd_has (26 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دي يزن (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي . وانا محتاج لهذه الدوره


----------



## محمد حماد احمد (26 يونيو 2006)

[شكرا اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا وانا ان شاء الله من المشتركين فى هذه الدورة والى الامام دائما 
اللهم اذل الشرك والمشركين يا ارحم الرحمين وارنا فيهم يوما اسودا كيوم عاد وثمود


----------



## احمدابوفرج (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي . وانا محتاج لهذه الدوره


----------



## خالد العسيلي (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم

نحن بالإنتظار :32:


----------



## أبوموسى (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك


----------



## احمدابوفرج (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا وانا ان شاء الله من المشتركين فى هذه الدورة والى الامام دائما 
اللهم اذل الشرك والمشركين يا ارحم الرحمين وارنا فيهم يوما اسودا كيوم عاد وثمود


----------



## abbass (27 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا يا بشمهندس علي الموضوع وانا معاك انشاء الله
سلام


----------



## engbilal (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الدورة انا م.كيماوي حاب استفيد 
اللهم انصر العراق و أهله


----------



## baya (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه الخدمة العظيمة
و انا اريد الاشتراك معك 
و ائما و ابدا ادعو الى الفلسطنين و العراقيين و الامة العربة كلها المزيد من التقدم و الرقى و نبذ العنف و القضاء على الصهاينة و الامريكان


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (27 يونيو 2006)

Dear PAls 
so, we r waiting for


----------



## مجدي المصري (28 يونيو 2006)

انا مهندس حديث التخرج و هذه أول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى وأتمنى أن يساعدنى هذا المنتدى في تحديد واجهتي في هذا المجال .ارجو الاشتراك في هذه الدورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن البنا (28 يونيو 2006)

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## waissy (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اني مهندس الميكانيكي ويسي محمد من العراق 
اشكركم وارجوا منكم تشاركوني بهذه الدورة


----------



## أحمد26 (28 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الدورة، واتمنى لك وللشعب العراقي دوام الامن والرخاء.


----------



## naeem (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم
انا اريد المشاركه
من السودان الحبيب
ادرس تالته الفتره التانيه


----------



## ابو الشاد (28 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اللهم انصر العراق وفلسطين
شكرا لك يا أخي واحب الانضمام لكم


----------



## azzo (28 يونيو 2006)

*اسجل حضوري*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد التحية..
بارك الله فيك... واطلب تسجيلي لديكم .. وشكرا
معتز رجب


----------



## ضاحي (28 يونيو 2006)

اود الإشتراك في الدوره أخي العزيز وانا طالب بهندسة الانتاج جامعة الاسكندريه بالسنه الثانيه وعضو جديد في المنتدي
وأسال الله ان يوقف حمام الدم في العراق وان ينصرهم علي عدوهم وعدونا امين


----------



## kharbouchi (28 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر يا اخي العزيز على هذه المبادرة و نرجو من جميع الاخوة و الاخوات الاعلان عن هذه المبادرة لانه و حسب خبرتنا في الدراسة فانه كثرة الاعضاء تعني كثرة الاسئلة و بالتالي كثرة المعلومات المتبادلة , بالاضافة نرجو من الاخوة و الاخوات ان يتابعوا الدورة بشكل سريع لكي لا يضيع الوقت .
--- اريد ان اطلب ان تكون هذه الدورة تبدي من (الصفر) ---
جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين , اللهم احفظ العراق و العراقيين , اللهم احفظ بصرتنا الحبيبة .


----------



## تامر العربى (28 يونيو 2006)

الله اكبر وهو الموفق


----------



## تامر العربى (28 يونيو 2006)

الله معاك وشكرا


----------



## عماد اوميقا (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا
موضوع جميل ومهم، ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أبو محمد الشامي (29 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير واعتبرني من المشاركين


----------



## مهندسة زراعية (29 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشكرك اخى على هذى المبادرة الطيبة لان برنامج الاوتوكاد مفيد جدا فى مجال الهندسة
ولقد استمتعت بدراستة

اللهم انصر العرب اين ما كانوا وازهق الباطل ومعاونية


----------



## mahmoudhermes (29 يونيو 2006)

Gzakom allah kol khear , ana kman ahb an akon ma3ke and not iraq only i wishe all people pray to save all muslimes around the world 

salam 3alikom


----------



## ابو علي2 (1 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذا الكرم ونسأل الله لكم الموفقية والسلامة اللهم احفظ العراق من كل شر وانصرهم على كل من ارد لهم التفرقة


----------



## bito (2 يوليو 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## محمد رمضان حس (2 يوليو 2006)

ان شاء الله سوف ينصر الله المسلمين فى كل مكان


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (3 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لممروكم الكريم وانشاء سنعطي ما اعطانا الله من فضله ونكون مصداقا للحديث الشريف (زكاة العلم نشره)

ملاحظة: لم اجد في الموقع اسلوب تحميل الصور من جهاز الحاسبة الخاص بي وقطعا انتم تعلمون ان شرح الدورة يحتاج الى رفع الصور.. فهل هناك امكانية في المنتدى لذلك.. ارجو شرح الطريقة من الاخوة المشرفين..


----------



## The best (3 يوليو 2006)

thank you very mach


----------



## عادل العيدي (3 يوليو 2006)

*اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبدا وأعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غدا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


بارك الله فيكم اخواني على هذه الافكار الرائعة وادامكم الله لخدمة الشباب العربي 

ثروت الامة العربية . 

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير




عادل العيدي . العراق


----------



## الصميدعي (3 يوليو 2006)

امـــــــــــــين يارب العالمين . بارك الله فيك اخي محمد رمضان


----------



## زيد غالب الجليحاوي (3 يوليو 2006)

*مهندس من جامعة النهرين*

اني أول مره اشارك في المنتدى 
احب اتعرف على مهندس استفاد منه و أفيده


----------



## سطوع (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اشكر الإخ المهندس المحترم

و حفظ الله العراق و العراقيين من كل مكروه

و اود المشاركة في هذه الدورة و إعلن استعدادي بالمشاركة


----------



## motaz_95 (4 يوليو 2006)

اخي مهندس البصرة نحن في انتظار بفارغ الصبر 

وحول طريقة رفع الصور :






ولرفع الملفات الاخرى راجع الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19906​


----------



## رشاد حمود (4 يوليو 2006)

عزيزي مهندس البصره اسأل الله اعلي اعضيم ان يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك 
[frame="5 70"]الهم احفض العراق واهل العراق واجعل كيد الاعداء في نحورهم امين [/frame]
الهم احفض علماء العراق ورواد نهضته يارب 
اخوك المحب لارض العراق واهله رشاد حمود كنت احد طلاب قسم هندسة المكائن والمعدات _الجامعه التكنولوجيا قبل الكارثه 
والان نهائي ميكانيك _جامعة صنعاء


----------



## عبدالرحمن 1 (4 يوليو 2006)

انا ارجو المشاركة والله الموفق
طالب بقسم الهندسة الزراعية جامعة الازهر


----------



## جاسم محمد هادي (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير وفرج الله عنا مانحن فيه وارغب في التسجيل في الدورة


----------



## جاسم محمد هادي (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير وفرج الله عنا ما نحن فيه وارغب في الاشتراك في هذه الدورة 


BASRAH ENGINEER قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الاعزاء
> ارغب في تقديم خدمتي باعطاء دورة اوتوكاد ثنائي وثلاثي الابعاد
> ...


----------



## مزاجنجى (4 يوليو 2006)

انا مستعد وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## as_essam (5 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك على تفاعلك مع هذا الموضوع


----------



## كنزى (5 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فى أخواننا المسلمين فى كل مكان . اللهم أرنى فى الكافرين عجائب قدرتك وأنقذ أخواننا فى العراق وفى فلسطين وفى كل مكان وبارك الله لك يا أخى وأنا أن شاء الله من المشتركين.


----------



## zekimoh (5 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير...............وفك اسر بلادنا ...........وشكرا


----------



## أشرف كمال (5 يوليو 2006)

الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## R.A.K (6 يوليو 2006)

وفقك الله يا أخي و اعتبرني من المتطوعين فيه...


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (7 يوليو 2006)

حياك الله يا اخي وابن ولايتي البصرة العزيزة اني طالب هندسة ميكانيكية مرحلة ثانية ممكن اشارك كطالب وياكم بالدورة


----------



## طلال عبيد (8 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع وبالتوفيق


----------



## MAG (8 يوليو 2006)

BASRAH ENGINEER قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الاعزاء
> ارغب في تقديم خدمتي باعطاء دورة اوتوكاد ثنائي وثلاثي الابعاد
> ...


----------



## adde (11 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اريد المشاركة


----------



## إسلام (11 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك.
اللهم انصر المسلمين في كل مكان على أعدائك...


----------



## جكجوكة (11 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك 00 وانا من المشاركين00 طالب هندسة مرحلة رابعة


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جكجوكة (12 يوليو 2006)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## تامر العربى (13 يوليو 2006)

الله يجزيكم كل خيييييييييييييير


----------



## خالد طه (14 يوليو 2006)

جزاك اللة خير ممكن اشترك معاكم


----------



## محمد السيوطى (15 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وندعو لك بالتثبيت ويارب فرج عن العراق


----------



## shadieljabal (15 يوليو 2006)

الله ينصر اخوانا في العراق ويصبرهم على المصائب امين
المهندس محمد دهشان


----------



## shadieljabal (15 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخي الحبيب واود الاشتراك معكم في هذه الدره
واسال الله ان يعين الاوه العراقيين ويبرهم امين


----------



## baya (15 يوليو 2006)

لماذا لم تبدأ الدورة حتى الان ؟؟


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم:
في البداية ندعو من الله ان يحفظ العراق والعراقيين وان يخلصهم من الحروب و الاحتلال
انا اتمنى ان اشارك في الدورة لكنني بعيد فانا اعيش في محافظة نينوى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يوليو 2006)

يبدو ان مهندس البصرة ذهب من الجنوب العراق لشدة حرارته الى شماله في زاخو !!

البغدادي


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إذا كان هناك دورة فعلا فأنا إن شاء الله من المشاركين في هذه الدورة 
رفع الله الغمة عن العراق وفلسطين ولبنان وجميع المسلمين في كل بقاع العالم ونصر الله المسلمين وأوقف قتالهم بينهم جعل قوتهم على أعدائهم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elkhamisy (16 يوليو 2006)

أعتبرني مشارك معاك إنشاء الله و للعلم أنا عندي أقراص شرح لبرنامج أوتوكاد2000 بالصوت الصوره....بس مش عارف أزاي أخليها متاحه ليكم لأن مساحتها كبيره و أعتقد أنها هتكون ذات فائده كبيره أنشاء الله


----------



## elkhamisy (16 يوليو 2006)

أعتبرني مشارك معاك إنشاء الله و للعلم أنا عندي أقراص شرح لبرنامج أوتوكاد2000 بالصوت الصوره....بس مش عارف أزاي أخليها متاحه ليكم لأن مساحتها كبيره و أعتقد أنها هتكون ذات فائده كبيره أنشاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يوليو 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء جميعا .

اعتقد هذه الدورة مزحة للمهندس البصري . او قد يكون شبح وذاب . لا يرد , لا يتكلم , لايقول , لا يعقّب

لايداخل , لا شئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ

البغدادي


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهلا حبيبي شكري محمد
احمل أخاك سبعين محمل من الخير.. بسرعة اتهمتني باطلا..
اعاني من مشاكل في الخط
وانشاء الله ستبدأ اليوم او غدا كحد اقصى الدورة .. وستكون في موضوع خاص ولكم المداخلة والسؤال في هذا الموضوع
سلامي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يوليو 2006)

انا اعتذر لك ومتأسف كثيرأ .

اغفرلي وسامحني . والسبب ام اقرأ لك اي رد على المشاركين . فضلأ انك اوعدتني منذ شهرين

ونصف عندما عرّفتنا بشخصكم الكريم على شرح الأهتزازات في المراوح والأرياش لاحقأ وانا انتظر

لحد هذا اليوم وكنت اتصور انك تركت كل شيء .

ولهذا السبب كنت اتصور الموضوع مزحة . 

وانا اكرر اعتذاري الشديد . ولم يهدأ لي بال حتى تسامحني .

اخوك البغدادي


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (18 يوليو 2006)

ولا يهمك حبيبي شكري
قلتها منذ البدء حبيبي شكري محمد فالحق معك وانا المقصر ومنكم العذر


----------



## mecengadyleh87 (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم أرجو اعتباري من المشاركين


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (18 يوليو 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء جميعاً
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انطلقت اليوم المحاضرة الأولى من الدورة.. وسيضاف درس كل يومين او ثلاثة انشاء الله.. ويمكن اكثر حسب ثقل الدرس المعطى وتعقيد الرسومات في المستقبل.

لذا نأمل منكم الهمة ويمكنكم اضافة اي سؤال في هذا الموضوع وسأجيب عنه انشاء الله في نهاية الدورة أو في هذا الموضوع حسب الحاجة.

حبيبي مشرف منتدى المكانيك
ارجو منك متابعة مسألة عدم ظهور الصور في الشرح وحقيقة لقد اتعبتني مسألة رفع الصور.. لان خط الانترنيت هذه الايام ضعيف جدا لدي وبالكاد استطعت تحميل هذه الصور ولكن للاسف لا تظهر في الصفحة علما اني قد طبقت الطريقة التي شرحتها لي ولكن للاسف لم تنجح واعتقد لضعف الخط.. لذا انا سارفع الصور واوضع الوصلة ولك التدخل في الموضوع وتعديله لكي تظهر الصورة. مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## motaz_95 (18 يوليو 2006)

م بحمد الله بدأ دورة الاتوكاد بواسطة اخونا مهندس البصرة 
اسال الله له العون السداد 
واسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعل ما يقدم في ميزان حسناته

وان ينقذ الله العراق وفلسطين ولبنان

اوخوني الكرم يمكنكم متابعة الدورة على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24198
وسوف يتم اقفال هذا الموضوع 

اما عن الدورة فانه يمنع الداخلات او الاستفسارات او حتى الشكر في موضوع الدورة وانما سيكون ذلك في موضوع مستقل تحت اسم استفسارات دورة الاتوكاد على الربط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=168643#post168643


----------

